# Introducing Muffin



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all , its took me a while but here are some pics at last of Muffin, sorry the pics are a bit grainy, there off my phone 

Hope you all like her, Jen xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw she's lovely  Particularly like the last pic, gorgeous expressive little face


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wow she is stunning! :001_wub:


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

aww she is really cute xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

tylow said:


> Aaw she's lovely  Particularly like the last pic, gorgeous expressive little face





kittykat said:


> wow she is stunning! :001_wub:





marmite said:


> aww she is really cute xx


Thankyou :thumbup1:


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

She looks amazing.

I always wanted a cat that looked just like that(kind of magical if you know what i mean)lol.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lovely eyes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Muffin is gorgeous...lovely pics.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

She's a beauty! Lovely round cheeks.  You must be chuffed to bits! xx


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

Muffin is stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

What a sweetie !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous, lovely face,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oooooo what a little beauty Jen! I love her colouring & her expressive eyes. Not sure but in the pics is that faint tabby markings I can see? 

Definitely a little stunner, congratulations Jen!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments



Abooksigun said:


> Oooooo what a little beauty Jen! I love her colouring & her expressive eyes. Not sure but in the pics is that faint tabby markings I can see?
> 
> Definitely a little stunner, congratulations Jen!


Thankyou, yes she does have some faint tabby markings but they will fade as she gets older, she is still a little baby. She is a cheeky madam, she's not afraid to wind up the big boys


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Aww she is gorgeous


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

gorgeous! What breed is she?


----------

